# 3 Truck Shay + RC Batt??



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Need some advice on what RC unit would be best & easiest to install in my new B-mann new 3 truck Shay. I run batteries on my lay out and am currently using the 19.2volt MIMH Aristo battery. I am not a "electronics" guy and most of what I do know was learned on this forum. I would like to have the factory installed (QSI?) sound card work and the ability to ring bell and whistle on command. Other than that I just want it to go forward - back and stop.Any help in deciding what RC unit to buy will be most appreciated.
Thank, Ted
GYT&S RR
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR)
Bouse, AZ


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Ted - There are lots of good R/C systems to choose from, but if you want to use your QSI sound card I believe that will narrow you choice down to only one or two. I am sure the QSI supporters will chime in soon.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

For what you are wanting it to do, I have found RCS to be perfectly suited. The controller is small enough to fit into your pocket and the buttons are very simple. Give Dave Goodson a call at Northwest Remote Control Systems (NWRCS) 1-425-823-3507 and he can give you more information.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The factory sound system in your 3 truck shay is NOT a QSI, but a custom one by Soundtraxx. It's a DCC decoder that works (somewhat) on DC. It is patterned after the Soundtraxx Tsunami, but it has some differences, and no support from either Bachmann or Soundtraxx. We often call it a "Quasinami" 

If it quits, there's no replacement parts (although Bachmann is re-issuing the Climax and it appears to have the same sound system available) 

This system is not suited for integration with a R/C system in the typical sense. It could probably be made to work with an Airwire system (probably meaning remote control of individual sounds and remote control of bell and whistle). 

Otherwise, if you supply it DC, it will just chuff, basically. 

If that is good enough (just chuffing) then most controllers will probably work, but you need to test first, since the PWM from most controllers can confuse a DCC decoder. 

If you hooked it up to the new Airwire receiver, you should be able to control all sounds remotely. 

Another alternative is to rip it out and stomp it into pieces (there are many frustrated users of this sound system)... seriously, a different sound card with an R/C system is a better match, if you don't go Airwire. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, I glossed over the fact of the factory installed "quasinami" sound system when I first read the post! There are no external contacts so using RCS won't work with it. My recommendation is to rip the guts out and start over! There are just too many problems with that sound board (i.e. cold soldered wires breaking off, too much crammed under the board so it's bowed, mounting holes not matching up, etc...) and then add to it the fact that neither Bachmann nor Soundtraxx will admit to being responsible for the sound system should any repairs be necessary!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So my remarks "stomp it into pieces" are not really unreasonable? 

hahahaha! 

(I've seen it happen!) 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is how I did one for a customer with Phoenix sound.

Bachmann 3 truck shay.

Using the latest 2.4 Ghz radios the space required for everything is considerably less and no motor noise suppression will be required.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the great input guys! Looks like its going to be - rip out the B-mann stuff stomp on the "Quasinami" and go with an RCS system with Phx sound! 
Tony, I looked at your post on the Shay install and I was wondering if you have an authorized installer here in the states? I think I could do it but if I get past the point of no return it would be nice to have a fall back position, I am guessing postage to Downunder would be a little steep. 
Greg, That's good news about the reissue of the Climax. I had to buy a broke down unit off evilbay and get parts & repair it. 
Agin thank you all for the info. 
Best, Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted, resist the impulse to stomp on it... some poor fool, err... person will probably pay dearly for that board at some point in the future! 

Once you get that stuff out, and being battery powered, you can dump all the poor power pickup stuff, your install should be a lot easier. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

RCS or the new RCS-BELTROL? The original RCS system uses 27 MHz and the small TX-24 cigarette pack sized single-hand controller whereas the Beltrol unit uses 2.4 GHz which has considerably more range but also utilizes the type of controllers found with r/c aircraft. Dave Goodson with Northwest Remote Control Sysyems (NWRCS) is the "West of the Mississippi" distributor for RCS and he definitely does installations! 1-425-823-3507.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ted. 

Thanks for the compliments. 
The way I do installations is not always the way others would do them. Normally I try and leave as much of the original equipment inside a loco as possible. 
However, in some situations the only way is to gut them of much of the useless "stuff". 
No criticism of the Shay sound DCC decoder, but, as they are not capable of producing a suite of sounds without DCC, they are are about as useful as Teats on a bull for DC Large Scalers. 
I have two main RCS - ELITE dealers in the USA, Dave Goodson on the West Coast and Don Sweet on the East Coast. 
The RCS - BELTROL dealers in the USA are listed at the BELTROL website.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the input folks! I love this site because you people are the best! 

Tony, 
I will give Dave a call as soon as I am ready to do this. I am thinking the RCS BELTROL system will be what I go with. 

All, 
Thanks again for all the help! 
Ted Johnson 
Bouse, AZ 
GYT&S RR


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Chaingun, I recently put Airwire and Phoenix in a 3 truck Shay and yes, the wires do come detached from the stock pc cards as soon as you start sorting. I also replaced the plugs and wires between the loco and water tender due to the same issue. If interested in Airwire/Phoenix/QSI I recommend Mike at Throttle up, now in Tennessee. 901-605-5252


----------

